
Diff parser and pretty html generator - rtfpessoa
https://diff2html.rtfpessoa.xyz
======
rtfpessoa
diff2html was revamped with:

\- Added support for unified diffs

\- New webpage

\- Improved syntax highlight (thanks to @isagalaev from
[https://github.com/isagalaev/highlight.js](https://github.com/isagalaev/highlight.js))

\- Improved diff highlighting colors

\- Better file change identification

\- Better identification of file renames, copys, changes, etc

\- Added synchronised scroll to side-by-side mode

------
caxaria
We use it at Codacy! Really cool project. Congrats

